
Against Little Free Libraries - Tomte
https://www.citylab.com/navigator/2017/05/the-case-against-little-free-libraries/523533/
======
lazyant
So the reason to be against these things that don't hurt anything is that the
people putting them up may be virtual-signaling? so what?

